# help to identify type of cichlid please



## Wendy McCallum (May 29, 2008)

Hi I am all new at the cichlid game but enjoying the experience and am seeking a little help. I have what is supposed to be a METRIACLIMA ZEBRA RED TOP BLACK BAR, however it is rather plain jane at 6cm (twice the size as when i got it two months ago), with a uniform greyish body, a yellow rimmed upper fin and blue rimmed lower fins. Interestingly it looks like it has earrings, with two blue luminescent spots within a pin-head size depression at the top of its gills. All internet research and pics point to this species supposing to have the characteristics of distinct black bars on a blue body. Can anyone quanitfy that I perhaps have a female of the species, or that I am being too impatient as it is still a juvenile, or that perhaps I do indeed have a different kind of cichlid altogether. Any advice from those in the know is appreciated.
Wendy


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi Wendy, do you have a picture you can post so that we can help you out?


----------



## Coler (Feb 19, 2007)

Also what is it being kept with and in what size tank ?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I do believe that a _Metricaclima zebra _"Red Top Black Bar" is is one of the trade names for _Metriaclima pyrsonotos_


----------



## Wendy McCallum (May 29, 2008)

4 foot tank, 160ltr, co-habitating with a mottly but peaceful selection of cichlids: sulphur crested (oto lithobates), red bemba (Tropheus moorii) , electric yellow (Labidochromis caeruleus), various peacock, Placidochromis Phenochilus Tanzania plus pictus and bumblebee catfish, silver dollars and a clown loach. I know a hoto would help heaps but they haven't turned out clear enough. Ta Wendy


Coler said:


> Also what is it being kept with and in what size tank ?


----------

